# Kobo $1 Discount - Just picked up 6 free books!



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Save $1 on Select Titles.  Offer exp: Feb 25.
Discount Code: feb23us1

No limit on how many times you use the code.    On another e-reader board a couple of people were raving about the Donovan Creed series by John Locke, they're priced at 99 cents each, so I got all 5 books free.  I haven't read any of them myself, but heck, for free I'll take a chance!  (Also picked up Knitting for Dummies to try on my Literati - figured it might be decent with color.)


----------

